# Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???



## Largos (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ein Stipprute geschenkt bekomme, wo ich dann die Spitze sah dachte ich was das ;+ Ich kenne Stippruten mit Öse an der Spitze. Wie befestige ich da eine fertige Montage?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Largos


----------



## sundown (6. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

Ui, sowas kenne ich auch noch nicht. Würde bei meinen Angelgerätehändler gehen und eine passende Aufstecköse kaufen. Dieses Bändchen entfernen, Spitze von Rückständen säubern, dann Heißkleber mit dem Feuerzeug erwärmen und schön dick auf die Rutenspitze schmieren und anschließend die Öse aufstecken. Nur noch den überstehenden Kleber etwas entfernen - am besten, wenn er noch warm ist, damit noch ein kleiner Rand stehen bleibt und die Klebeverbindung stabil ist.

So habe ich das früher immer gemacht, hielt auch ohen Probleme. Der freundliche Händler um die Ecke wird Dir das vielleicht auch selbst unentgeltlich machen, wenn es ein netter mit gutem Service ist.


----------



## Tricast (6. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

Wenn das "Bändchen" am Ende einen Knoten hat dann befestigst Du die Schnur folgendermaßen:
Eine etwas größere Schlaufe binden ca. 2cm. Dann machst Du in die Schlaufe eine kleine Schlaufe. Das sieht dann so aus - kleine Schlaufe - Schlaufe - Schnur. Wenn Du jetzt mit der 2. Schlaufe einen Lassoknoten machst ( Ich meine wie bei einem Lasso wo man das dann zuziehen kann) und diesen dann über das "Bändchen" schiebst und zuziehst sitzt die Schnur bombenfest. Wenn Du jetzt die Schnur wieder lösen willst einfach an der kleinen Schlaufe ziehen und der "Lassoknoten" geht auf. So kannst Du jederzeit die Montage wechseln ohne die Montage zu zerstören.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Borg (6. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

....dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen :m

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## hulkhomer (6. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

|kopfkrat





Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn das "Bändchen" am Ende einen Knoten hat dann befestigst Du die Schnur folgendermaßen:
> Eine etwas größere Schlaufe binden ca. 2cm. Dann machst Du in die Schlaufe eine kleine Schlaufe. Das sieht dann so aus - kleine Schlaufe - Schlaufe - Schnur. Wenn Du jetzt mit der 2. Schlaufe einen Lassoknoten machst ( Ich meine wie bei einem Lasso wo man das dann zuziehen kann) und diesen dann über das "Bändchen" schiebst und zuziehst sitzt die Schnur bombenfest. Wenn Du jetzt die Schnur wieder lösen willst einfach an der kleinen Schlaufe ziehen und der "Lassoknoten" geht auf. So kannst Du jederzeit die Montage wechseln ohne die Montage zu zerstören.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Häh?|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Freak (6. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

Moinsen
Ich stamme eigentlich aus dem Fliegenfischer und Spinnfischer bereich und bin zufällig auf diesen Trööööt gestoßen. 
Das "Ding" was da an einer Stippe ist ist ein Loop-on-Junction. Der wird normalerweise an die Fliegenschnur spitze befestigt, wenn zug wirkt zieht sich der Oschi zusammen und hält bomben sicher.
Du kannst also getrost damit Stippen.
Petri


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

Hallo Largos, was hast Du denn nun gemacht mit der Stippe?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Largos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten habe mir einen Aufsatz gekauft. Ich habe mal auch nachgefragt wo die Stippe her ist war die Woche bei Netto im Angebot und war auch gestern mit Stippen. Wenn die Rute ausgezogen ist "5.80" ist sie total wabellig wie Gummi aber naja einen geschenken Gaul guckt man nicht ins Maul


----------



## Largos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

@Heinz Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung bzw. Beschreibung


----------



## Dunraven (8. April 2011)

*AW: Stipprute mit Bändchen an der Spitze???*

Dann mal viel Erfolg, auch wenn es schade ist das Du Dich für die unnötige Aufsatzmethode entschieden hast. Mit den anderen Tipps wärst Du besser gefahren also mit dem von demjenigen der erst abreißen will bevor er weiß was es ist. ;-)


----------

